# Please remove



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 17, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 17, 2018)

PerazziMx14 said:


> Well its cold outside and the garage makes a great place to hang meats to air dry and/or rest. Garage has been running between 37* and 42* and the rail for the garage door makes a good place to hang so the pup can't reach.
> 
> Jowls and 6 lbs of belly bacon (drying in the fridge) will start on smoke either tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> ...


Man that bacon is pretty! Those hangers look a lot like "sign hooks". Are you involved with the trade show industry?


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 17, 2018)

Please remove


----------

